# La batterie se décharge alors que le Ti est branché !



## pampelune (16 Août 2003)

Alors voilà : 

 Je sélectionne l'affichage du pourcentage batterie dans la barre de menus. Elle est à 100%. 

 La PB est branché en permanence sur le courant, et tout d'un coup je vois le pourcentage passer à 99% ! 
 Pourtant il n'y a eu aucune coupure de courant...c'est bizarre non ? 



 Je ne sais pas si ça s'est toujours produit car avant je n'affichais pas le pourcentage de charge batterie...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà :
> 
> Je sélectionne l'affichage du pourcentage batterie dans la barre de menus. Elle est à 100%.
> 
> ...




ne te fit pas a ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon ti fait exactement pareil et l'ibook de ma mêre aussi et pourtant les batteries tienne parfaitement la charge


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)

il me semble que c'est normal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        quand on est sur secteur et que la batterie est pleine , le chargeur est automatiquement désactivé, donc la batterie commence à se décharger (même non utilisée, une batterie Li-On se décharge doucement mais...inexorablement) jusqu'à 95 % env. avant que le chargeur ne soit réactivé...


----------



## pampelune (16 Août 2003)

Merci de vos réponses à tous les deux.
C'est sûrement que je n'avais pas fait attention avant...


----------



## dodobis (3 Septembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que c'est normal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hélas pour moi, il descend jusqu'à 10% et remonte éventuellement très lentement. J'ai le même pb sur ma seconde batterie...Je pense donc que c'est lié à l'état de mon TI800 DVI (OSX.2.6) dont l'alim est peut-être abimée (il fonctionne H24), à moins que ce ne soit un pb de soft. Pendant la canicule, mon écran s'est éteint 2 ou 3 fois mais j'ai mis cela sur le compte de la chaleur.
J'ai la garantie 3 ans mais je ne sais pas si c'est la seule solution que d'appeler AppleCare....
Qui peut me conseiller pour la marche à suivre sans que j'ai à me séparer de mon PB?


----------



## pampelune (4 Septembre 2003)

Hé bien je suis à 94% et toujours pas de recharge en vue...je vais encore attendre pour voir.


----------



## nicky (4 Septembre 2003)

ca m'arrive aussi, quand je suis en train de l'utiliser.

Peut être qu'il consomme plus vite que la recharge ne se fait.

Mais t'inquiètes pas ca reviendra à 100%


----------



## pampelune (4 Septembre 2003)

IL m'affiche aussi en permanence "calcul du temps jusqu'à la recharge"...


----------



## dodobis (5 Septembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> ca m'arrive aussi, quand je suis en train de l'utiliser.
> 
> Peut être qu'il consomme plus vite que la recharge ne se fait.
> 
> Mais t'inquiètes pas ca reviendra à 100%


Pas sûr! Car, pendant la canicule il est descendu à 1% sans que je ne m'en rende compte et, pendant une micro coupure d'EDF, il s'est éteint, la batterie étant trop faible pour prendre le relai.
Il est vrai que ma bête est chargée de 4 disques firewire et d'une tripotée d'USB mais avec des Hubs tous alimentés sur courant. 
(J'ai renoncé au chaînage des firewire car c'est un souk pour en débrancher un seul dans la chaîne...)
Enfin, mon alim (TI 800 DVI) chauffe beaucoup trop à mon avis : il est quasi-impossible de la toucher sans se BRULER!
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Ryu (9 Septembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> Peut être qu'il consomme plus vite que la recharge ne se fait.
> 
> Mais t'inquiètes pas ca reviendra à 100%



Le problème... c'est qu'il ne consomme pas théoriquement la batterie quand il est branché.

Donc, si le % baisse, ça veut dire que le batterie se décharge tout seul. Je sais pas si c'est un problème technique ou pas mais moi je le sens pas bien.


----------



## pampelune (9 Septembre 2003)

Ryu a dit:
			
		

> Le problème... c'est qu'il ne consomme pas théoriquement la batterie quand il est branché.
> 
> Donc, si le % baisse, ça veut dire que le batterie se décharge tout seul. Je sais pas si c'est un problème technique ou pas mais moi je le sens pas bien.



Hé bien ça l'a fait finalement, arrivé à 94%, la batterie s'est rechargée. Depuis, elle est passée de 100% à maintenant 98%, donc elle se décharge bien toute seule, mais je pense que c'est normal. J'ai lu sur un doct Apple, je n'arrive plus à trouver lequel vu le temps que j'ai mis à le trouver, que toutes les batteries ne sont pas les mêmes et que cette décharge/recharge alors que le Ti est branché, arrive avec une batterie remplacée. Ce qui est bien mon cas.

Je pense que cela doit dépendre du type de batterie, car avec mon TI400, il devait y avoir un ancien type de batterie qui n'assurait pas cette protection de décharge/recharge auto.


----------

